# Abandoned truck storage yard



## Mid diesel (Aug 31, 2009)

As can be seen from the pictures, these were not taken recently ! Having a poke around in January I fianlly found this site which I've been looking for, for ages...

Unfortunately the vandals have been in too.

Someone was recently caught with a gas axe removing bits too.......

Please forgive the picture quality -- i only had my little LX1 with me.....

anyway - here's a few...


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 31, 2009)

Cracking pics mate .... great find.

Still can't PM u at the mo!!


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 31, 2009)

BULLYMEISTER said:


> Cracking pics mate .... great find.
> 
> Still can't PM u at the mo!!



no probs mate -- no idea how long the pm thing lasts? is it post count dependent? guess i should read the terms and conditions!


I've got some more from here -- need to sort them out


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 31, 2009)

I will pop back to the hoarders tomorrow.


----------



## Jimspeed13 (Aug 31, 2009)

loving the 8 wheeler scammel routeman it needs restoring before its to far gone.


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 31, 2009)

Jimspeed13 said:


> loving the 8 wheeler scammel routeman it needs restoring before its to far gone.




there's at least 5 or 6 more Routemans in here


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 31, 2009)

a few more from this site -- I think it was a storage/breakers yard originally -- the trucks are packed in very close together --- too close to walk between in some cases.


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 31, 2009)

Was it cold when you went lol?


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 31, 2009)

just a little bit cold...


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 31, 2009)

lol Cracking shots mate .. I wanna go there too!!


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 1, 2009)

the scammels are great i hope some one saves them as they need to be proper brittish road heritage fleet stuff there, the renault/saviem is a rare thing these days


----------



## smiffy (Sep 2, 2009)

There's some lovely old vehicle stuff turning up on here lately ! these are great and mystifying too.......
I know there is often a good trade to be had in commercial breaking but to be honest most of the stuff that has been in these recent posts and threads on here is too old now to be of any use to anyone running a haulage fleet......... A lot of stuff on this post such as the Leylands and Dafs ain't of no interest to the vintage fellas either so why they haven't been lamped up especially when scrap was sky high last year is a mystery.........
.......the older stuff I guess maybe the owners are just sitting on it waiting for someone with a pocketfull of money and a strong desire to restore an old truck to come along.........
Hey keep 'em coming!!! the more publicity old yards like this get hopefully encourrages more folk to rescue stuff !


----------



## Mid diesel (Sep 2, 2009)

smiffy said:


> There's some lovely old vehicle stuff turning up on here lately ! these are great and mystifying too.......
> I know there is often a good trade to be had in commercial breaking but to be honest most of the stuff that has been in these recent posts and threads on here is too old now to be of any use to anyone running a haulage fleet......... A lot of stuff on this post such as the Leylands and Dafs ain't of no interest to the vintage fellas either so why they haven't been lamped up especially when scrap was sky high last year is a mystery.........
> .......the older stuff I guess maybe the owners are just sitting on it *waiting for someone with a pocketfull of money* and a strong desire to restore an old truck to come along.........
> Hey keep 'em coming!!! the more publicity old yards like this get hopefully encourrages more folk to rescue stuff !




and therein lies the problem - overvaluing !


----------

